# Wonderful Doctors!



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I really think I must have to most wonderful doctors around...I talked to my surgeon's nurse today and we have tentatively set my surgery for Novermber 23. I don't see the Endo until the 4th but if the bloodwork is good I will be set for surgery. Since I am trying to work around my work schedule and time off they were just great about going ahead and putting me in a time slot. Now we have to hope the labs are good at the end of the month.
I have also had some problmes with the PTU. It wouild seem that I am alergic to it as well  the Endo put me on an allergy med along with the PTU to hopefully get my body ready for the surgery soon. Can anyone tell me why we can't just do surgery now? How will I know when my levels are coming down? I am starting to feel sooooooooo much better other than this extreme tired feeling that I have had all week? Is it possible that I am now going Hypo? I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

That is great. I know my levels are coming down because I feel better and I go pick up a copy each week. How often are you having your blood done? I go weekly


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I am only getting mine done monthly now. Hope they have gone down before next appointment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> I really think I must have to most wonderful doctors around...I talked to my surgeon's nurse today and we have tentatively set my surgery for Novermber 23. I don't see the Endo until the 4th but if the bloodwork is good I will be set for surgery. Since I am trying to work around my work schedule and time off they were just great about going ahead and putting me in a time slot. Now we have to hope the labs are good at the end of the month.
> I have also had some problmes with the PTU. It wouild seem that I am alergic to it as well  the Endo put me on an allergy med along with the PTU to hopefully get my body ready for the surgery soon. Can anyone tell me why we can't just do surgery now? How will I know when my levels are coming down? I am starting to feel sooooooooo much better other than this extreme tired feeling that I have had all week? Is it possible that I am now going Hypo? I hope everyone is having a great week!


This is truly very good news about 11/23. I don't know why you can't do the surgery sooner but I suspect that the surgeon does want to see a better response to the PTU. That will make the surgery go easier.

I know you are excited. Our thyroids cause us so much trouble when they are misbehaving; most of us are glad to see them go.


----------

